# In need of N. Georgia hunting club.



## chadeugene (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm looking for a North Georgia hunting club that I can get around without an ATV.  Ideally I'd like to hunt in Floyd, Bartow, Cherokee, Pickens, Gordon, Dawson, Forsyth or Hall county.

My wife and I recently bought our first home, and had our first  baby a month ago today so money is a little tight right now.  I know it maybe difficult to find, but I'd like to find a club with dues of $500 or less.  


Thanks in advance,
Chad Armstrong


----------



## greyghost (Mar 4, 2013)

We Manage a Club in Floyd county check out our web sight and give drop me an Email. Family oriented QDM..
http://buckfeverhuntingclub.webs.com/


----------



## jeremyb (Apr 7, 2013)

i have  1035 acres in northern gordon county deer turkey few bear 
dues are 410 .00   children still in school hunt under parents membership until age 16 wife also can hunt under same membership
if intereted pm me


----------

